# Jose Prieto Instinctive Response Training and Spyder Submissions MMA Match 2-19-2011!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2011)

Jose Prieto stepped into the cage again on 2-19-2011 and continued to show why he is a dominating lightweight competitor!  A long time IRT practitioner and a member of the Spyder Submissions team, Jose has been working very, very hard at his craft.  Check out the video footage:

[yt]0uVqvgRT0n0&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------

